# best casting rod



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

What is the best casting,(longest casting) rod out there for 5 to 6 oz?


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*that's easy...*

The one with the best caster operating it...

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

What TB says is essentially correct. A rod is only as good as the caster using it. An idea of your ability, physical size and capabilities plus current casting style an goals all have to be taken into account when choosing the 'best' rod. BB


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

*Going the Distance*

You cannot buy distance. Distance is result of skill and technique. Some styles require a soft rod and others require a firm rod and yet both styles will send a sinker and bait a very long way. This a very hard concept for most people to understand. Anyone can stroll into a tackle shop and place some money on the counter. A few years back I noticed that each year the top US casters would bring a different brand rod to Sportcast tournaments. I also noticed that their distance was generally the same regardless of the rod they used. Of course, that was after I wasted my money on the rod flavor of the month. By the end of the third year it was unmistakably clear that is was not the rod but caster that sends the sinker out to sea or down the field. You’ll be better served by learning a few basis casting techniques. Some people think that the secret is to cast harder and harder. Without a solid understanding of what to practice, you are only reinforcing bad technique. Buy a book, a video, or take a casting lesson. I hope this helps.


----------



## kb (Mar 14, 2003)

Longranger,any suggestions on good book that describes how to get rod that fits and casting technique?
Thanks KB.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*rods don't matter*

All I can say to that is Why don't you guys cast with tica's then. I may not be a distance caster but I know that when you get your form down the only thing that will give you more distance is your rod or reel. I can cast farther than most guys, maybe farther than some of you . I am at a stage in my casting where I am ready to move to the next level and I asked for your help in rod choice but you treated me like I'm not worthy of your advice in rod choice. That is like one of you guys asking a question about drum fishing and me telling you to learn to catch a croaker first, then worry about drum.Maybe Im wrong and if so I am sorry, but this is what I sense.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Tica's are good rods. They will send a 5 1/4 oz. sinker using a abu 6500 and 12LB test line over 600 ft. on the field. Now if your talking about casting over 700 ft. you will need a Breakaway Rod or Zziplex or Penn just to name a few.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*casting rod*

FF2 I have the tica 12' casting rod. I have it paired with a 525 mag, and use a slosh 30 (magged) on it also. I have a diawa extreme 5000 xt on an okuma solaris 12' spriining rod. This was recommended to me by James as it is a little softer than the tica and may be easier for me to load up. I tried the rod with the spinner and was impressed with it. I use the conventional reels all the time, but am still learning with them. When I fish in a bunch I use the spinning rod as I feel I have more control, but as I said am working on the conventional. I was informed and found out that the okuma is out now with a conventional 12'. If it is anything like the spinning rod I am anxious to get ahold of it and give it a go. I am not a caster by any reach of the imagination, just a surf hound trying to imrpove my lot. Hope this helps a little.... saltshaker


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*FF2!!!!*

I'm very sorry if you took my comments as being derrogatory to you.. Not my intent at all.. I've owned about a dozen conoflex rods and two zziplex and nearly every breakaway and a purglas and a few lamis.... 

I do own and use a tica, but several other rods as well.. For me, the best rod i've found for 5-6 oz is a zziplex XTR. But that is not what i fish with. I fish with a loomis 1448 for that weight range, because i don't like fishing with a rod that's 13'8.

the conoflex phantom 45 is also a very good rod in that range..


I was just making the point that for me (PB cast over grass only around 630') there is much more to be gained with improved technique than with equipment.

I'm very sorry if you took my comments personally.. I've spent a bazillion dollars trying to "buy distance" in the last few years and have realized it doesn't work.

Again, sorry if my comments appeared abrasive. Not my intent at all.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*thanks*

I was thinking about a Primo Synchro. I plan on useing it for long range stingsilver fishing....hope to hit 600 ft soon...now I throw a 350.3 with a 6500 mag elite...I think I can hit about 175 yards with it.. also I want to use the Primo for long distance Bait fishing with 5 or 6 oz with a 525 Penn..Could I do any better than the Primo?


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

FF: What style of casting are you planning to do?


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*casting*

Usually off the ground or hatteras cast.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

FF2, you may want to look at the Zziplex Powertexbass for slinging Stingsilvers up to 4ozs.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*thanks Jam*

I have a lite Zziplex bass and you are right, It will really launch 3 to 4 oz....I bought it used from a guy for 150 dollars one nite while a groupe of us were striper fishing ...he said he wanted an Allstar Spanish Buster...I have one of those to...the Zziplex will cast farther for me.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*I think I like you*

Hey there fishin fool2, I think I like your style! Give me a call I have a few rods on the way from Zziplex that we can talk about. I sent you a pm with my numbers.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FF2, Are you looking for the longest casting fishing rod or the longest casting tournament rod?? Do you plan to stay with the off ground / hatteras cast or do you plan to move on to the pendulum?? 

If you are casting 500+ feet with fishing gear then you are ready to move on to better equipment. Just be warned.... I was exactly where you are (good beach casting drum fisherman) 3 years ago. Distance casting can be every bit as addicting as drum fishing..... trust me..... 

There are some very good casters in your area, hook up with them.

Tommy


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Tommy*

Thanks tommy, I am casting close to 600 with a 6500 mag elite 20 lb gami 5 oz 350.3 purglas. I have a fair pendulum cast. I have worked on it for a while....I think I am ready to step up to a Primo Synchro.....600 ft is real close....Thanks again...I have only showed one of my fishing buddies my pendulum, T.W. He just shook his head and said That is nuts.....where did it go???


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I was going to list out some rods but if you are casting 600 feet then I suspect you will want to consider the british rods.

I have two conoflexs that I like alot, the Gambit XTXL, and the Phantom 45 XL. If you already like the Zippies, you will probably want to stay with them. I don't know them well enough to list them out. Good luck,.

Tom


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

FF2 
If your looking to throw 3-5 oz stingsilvers the primo is a great rod as is the PTX Bass. I think you will be disapointed with the Primo if you try to use it for 6 + bait. The 6 is pushing it but the weight of the bait puts that rod over its effictive limit in my opinion. Big Dave


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Big Dave, Furbal*

Thanks for your input. Do you think the Full Tounament would be a better choice for 6 oz and bait??? Will the Phantom throw 6 and bait?


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

FF2 A couple questions, first is your mind made up in wanting to buy a Zziplex? If that the case than i would recomend either an XTR or a Dymic Lt Bullet. Both of those rods will truly be able to handle the weights your looking to throw. They will also in the right hands smoke a 4 oz sting silver. But wont do a good job under that 4 oz. 

Now if your mind is not set on the Zzpilex and its to be used for fishing, I would recomend the All-Star 1507. Cut it from the bottom of the Butt to a total length of 12'6" This rod will smoke 3 to 5 oz stingslivers and will more than easiy handle 6+ bait. The Blank retails for about 180 dollars. which is about one thrid the cost of a Zziplex at the moment. It a very versitle rod. But not a rod that is well suited to field casting. Hope this helps. Best Regards Big Dave


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your reply.Do you think the Full Tournament will throw 6 oz Better than the Primo Synchro? I am sure my next rod will be another Zziplex. I really like them and I don't mind paying for Quality.I really respect what they are all about.Thank you for your help. I have seen a Dymic hst but not the bullet. What is the diffrence?The HST felt really good.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FF2,

The Full Tourney is a very powerful tournament rod. I'm not sure how it would do on the beach.... probably great. I have the FT and the LT 14. My brother has the Primo Syncro. I would suggest something other than the FT just because it can be an unforgiving rod to learn on. The PS on the other hand is an easy to load rod that can produce big hits with less than great technique. I have seen 700+' casts with it. The LT 14 lies somewhere in between. Easier to load than the FT but not as forgiving as the PS..... just my opinion

It may be silly but I don't fish with my tourney rods. I have a zipplex straight 8 heaver and a lami 1502 that I use for drum fishing. The S8 is capable of 600' + casts and will land any drum out there.

You are getting great advice here. Blackbeard is one of the best casters of all time. Multiple world titles and a great instructor. James is the head of Capital Longcasters and Big Dave is one of the top casters in the US.

We are having a casting get together next weekend in Wilmington NC and are hosting the Sportcast USA SE Regional tourney here the last weekend in march (26, 27, 28). 

Come on down and cast with us, you'll have a blast.

Tommy


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

FF , I use a Primo syncro as my heavy rod , with my style of casting I can cast 4-8oz comfortabily with it ,95% of my fishing is done with 5-6oz . Much will depend on your technique , I have a slow progressive built up with is very forgiving of variations in weight being casts , if you have a fast snappy cast rod weight ranges may not be the same . I have fished with my primo hst and it doesn't like less than 7oz to load for fishing and therefore doesn't cast as effectively for me while fishing in most circumstances, it would make a good 10oz rod . The primo full tournamnet is a stiffer rod again and I believe it takes a brave man to want to fish with it , that been said is is probably a good 8-12oz rod if you need that . It was too stiff a rod for me so I let some one else have it . MY primo syncro lt I find too long for fishing at 14' I save it for 125 on the grass court.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Primo*

Thanks Connman. I am haveing a hard time decideing between the PS or the FT. 6oz and bait will be the most I would throw on it.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*I decided*

I'm going with the Primo Syncro. Thank you all for your help with my choice.


----------

